# Babysitting Services?



## ruby_tuesday (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Morning!
I've researched a little already & haven't found anything satisfactory as of yet.

Can anyone share their experiences or recommend a legitimate babysitting service, or does anyone have a nanny or maid who is looking for a few extra hours for babysitting duties in the Mont Kiara area? There are no set times or days. 

Many thanks.


----------

